# Model 3 Connectivity



## Netporto (May 22, 2017)

Smartphones docking system... (Lightning for iPhone version, cables to buy as accessories)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Netporto said:


> Smartphones docking system... (Lightning for iPhone version, cables to buy as accessories)
> 
> View attachment 2873


That's clean!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Netporto said:


> Smartphones docking system... (Lightning for iPhone version, cables to buy as accessories)
> 
> View attachment 2873


You know I didn't think about it until yesterday, but I have a bad habit of using my phone while driving. I think this phone dock is an awesome safety feature as I won't remove the phone from the dock.

I think this sets up really well for my planned setup of Apple Music and Waze alerts through Bluetooth audio!


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think this sets up really well for my planned setup of Apple Music and Waze alerts through Bluetooth audio!


I think that you can load your iPhone with music, and play it using the model 3's interface, if you plug it into the USB port.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

KennethK said:


> I think that you can load your iPhone with music, and play it using the model 3's interface, if you plug it into the USB port.


You can play your music though the interface using Bluetooth for sure. Now if we can do the same with USB that would be great and only go toward improving the audio quality and consistency!!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

KennethK said:


> I think that you can load your iPhone with music, and play it using the model 3's interface, if you plug it into the USB port.


Sure hope so... the sound is much louder when you connect via USB than Bluetooth at least in my Beemer...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> but I have a bad habit of using my phone while driving


The new iOS that's currently in beta has an option to set do not disturb as soon as it recognizes you are in a car. You should use this


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Sure hope so... the sound is much louder when you connect via USB than Bluetooth at least in my Beemer...


I wouldn't say louder, but better quality.

Check the volume on your phone, it may be low when you're on Bluetooth audio.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> The new iOS that's currently in beta has an option to set do not disturb as soon as it recognizes you are in a car. You should use this


Yes and I'm tempted to download the beta as I am an Apple Developer and have access


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I wouldn't say louder, but better quality.
> 
> Check the volume on your phone, it may be low when you're on Bluetooth audio.


Will do. And yes, I agree, 'better quality' characterizes it much better!!


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You can play your music though the interface using Bluetooth for sure. Now if we can do the same with USB that would be great and only go toward improving the audio quality and consistency!!


Yep, that is what I mean. Play your iPhone music using the model 3s interface while plugged into the USB port not requiring Bluetooth. It recognizes the songs on your phone and indexes them. Then you can select them on the screen and play them over the USB interface.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yes and I'm tempted to download the beta as I am an Apple Developer and have access


 Anyone can
https://beta.apple.com/sp/betaprogram/


----------



## Russell K Smith (Mar 31, 2017)

I know this has been asked before put the specs show WiFi/LTE, I fly on Southwest every month and when I get on the plane it has a symbol for Wifi on board. Is the WiFi/LTE only for the operation of the car? This does not mean a WiFi hot spot correct? I thought this would be nice for long distance driving?


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Russell K Smith said:


> I know this has been asked before put the specs show WiFi/LTE, I fly on Southwest every month and when I get on the plane it has a symbol for Wifi on board. Is the WiFi/LTE only for the operation of the car? This does not mean a WiFi hot spot correct? I thought this would be nice for long distance driving?


It means the Tesla will connect to your home WiFi when parked near your garage (preferred for large software updates) and connects to LTE on the road.
Every smartphone turns into a hotspot anyway, I never understood the want for that in a car. *Shrug*


----------



## tfederov (Jul 30, 2017)

My first purchase for the Model 3 was a new iPhone case just due to how the phone is plugged in. I love, love, love my Pad & Quill wallet/phone case but in this situation it's not practical. I found a new wallet/phone case on Amazon for about $12 which holds the phone in the wallet with magnets and holds even more credit cards. Should be thin enough for the connecter to be fully seated too.

For anyone interested -

Pad&Quill case - http://www.padandquill.com/cases-for-iphone/cases-for-iphone7-plus/bella-fino-for-iphone-7-plus.html
"Tesla" case (mine is black) - http://www.jeepstoreusa.com/jeep-pa...ase-for-iPhone-7-Plus-7S-Plus-Blue/B01M0S3T7E

Edit: Tried to give a direct link to the Amazon site but it came up as a Amazon pic pointing to the main site.


----------



## John Birkhead (Oct 19, 2017)

Where are we on this? 

As I understand it, you can charge your iPhone from the Model 3, but you can't stream via bluetooth or via the usb port. 

Has Tesla announced if this will be fixed in a software update? I steam audio all the time in my car right now, and not from the Music app on the iPhone.


----------



## smak (Apr 1, 2017)

I would love for one of the new owners to see if they can plug in a Qi charging pad, and see if their phone can charge that way without jostling around.


----------

